# Waglers and eyelash vipers bites



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

I realise these are two completely different snakes from different continents

but whats the bite like from these - any documentation

fatal ? necrosis?

is there antivenom?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

axlandslash44x said:


> I realise these are two completely different snakes from different continents
> 
> but whats the bite like from these - any documentation
> 
> ...


if you pm tigersnake you will get the correct answer straight away


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I checked Mark O Sheas book and it says eyelash viper being Bothriechis schlegelii, it says rare fatalities venom is procoagulants and haemorrhagins.

The waglers well it says that nothing is known and no recorded fatalities but im not sure, I would of thought theres possibly more up to date information for definate.


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

where can i look for more details

can you recomend me any books?

mark o shea you say

i seem to remember him from discovery - skinny almost ginger fella with beard?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, i met mark o shea down at west midlands safari park, like everyone else has!:lol2: anyway he has a book about venemous snakes, it's about £24 should be able to get it off his website


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

For a complete listing of antivenoms and the species its used on have a looksie on MAVIN


----------

